# Bare shaft Distances?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've been setting up a new bow (2011 Dominator Pro ME) focusing mostly on bare shaft tuning once I got it shooting bullets through paper. The bare shaft was shooting so well out to 40 YDS I decided to shoot the entire field half with both fletched and bare shafts. I even shot my 80 yarder with a bare shaft. It hit dead center low, just under the 4 ring. Here's 20, 30 and 50 yard shots (the 50 was before I made a sight adjustment).


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent. Guessing it was quite easy to tune then?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Impressive for sure! Would this be an appropriate place for a question? I'm not terribly bothered by it, but my BS hits about 4 inches low of fletched at 20 yards no matter what I've done. Played with rest and even raised the nocking point so I could raise the rest more. I can get it to hit level with nock point low, but I don't want to shoot that way. The horizontal is good, and I don't really want to mess with the timing. 

Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask for opinions, but hey...you look like the guy to ask. lol

Oh yeah...Hoyt Vantage Elite + w/ x-cutters


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The last time I got cocky with a bare shaft I worked my way back shooting 12 rings with a new gold tip x cutter starting at 10 yards and then 20 and then 30 and then 40 nailing them over and over and after about 10 minutes at 40 yards I had a poor execution and SNAP, my new x cutter was in pieces.

Anymore I shoot at 20 and then 30 a little to see how it is hitting and then I am done.


----------



## blademaker22 (Feb 10, 2011)

80 yards? That is some fine shooting! I usually restrict myself to 30 yards for the same reason Padgett mentioned above. It tells me what I need to know and I don't break my arrows.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Great tuning. Great shooting. No more room to blame the bow or set up on a bad shot.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

blademaker22 said:


> 80 yards? That is some fine shooting! I usually restrict myself to 30 yards for the same reason Padgett mentioned above. It tells me what I need to know and I don't break my arrows.


I've never shot these distances before with a bare shaft for the same reasons mentioned. I've never seen bare shafts fly like these. I was with a friend while doing this and it was almost like the bare shafts were actually grouping better than the fletched ones. Before I shot the 80 I questioned if I had the nerve to do it... at first I said no but then said "what the..." and did it. Granted it was a 3 but the shot was dead center, just low. BTW, the shafts are 26.5" Black Eagle X-Impacts LT 500/.001's with 120 grains up front.. 



jim p said:


> Great tuning. Great shooting. No more room to blame the bow or set up on a bad shot.


Exactly!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Was just going to ask what shafts those were  Excited to get my Deep Impacts and Dominator Max rolling but must get past indoor states this weekend first. This nice weather up this way make it hard to keep the Magnums on the blade for this long!!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Could show you are getting along very well with the Dominator grip. :thumbs_up


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice tune job...looks like you're ready for this season!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I use arrows with vanes or feathers on them. They tend to be more likely to hit where I'm aiming, always. :wave3: :teeth:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds like you have your bow, arrows and form tuned to the gnat's *****.

You might want to put away that set of arrows except for competition.

Also, write down the critical information on how your bow is set up so you can duplicate it when you next need to change the strings.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Great shooting! I'd be marking the cams and measuring EVERYTHING on that bow to be able to get back to that tune in the future.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> Impressive for sure! Would this be an appropriate place for a question? I'm not terribly bothered by it, but my BS hits about 4 inches low of fletched at 20 yards no matter what I've done. Played with rest and even raised the nocking point so I could raise the rest more. I can get it to hit level with nock point low, but I don't want to shoot that way. The horizontal is good, and I don't really want to mess with the timing.
> 
> Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask for opinions, but hey...you look like the guy to ask. lol
> 
> Oh yeah...Hoyt Vantage Elite + w/ x-cutters


Cam sync would be where I'd look. Probably too advanced up top.

-Grant


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. I might try that, although I kind of hate to because I came to my timng via creep-tuning. Thanks again.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dw'struth said:


> Impressive for sure! Would this be an appropriate place for a question? I'm not terribly bothered by it, but my BS hits about 4 inches low of fletched at 20 yards no matter what I've done. Played with rest and even raised the nocking point so I could raise the rest more. I can get it to hit level with nock point low, but I don't want to shoot that way. The horizontal is good, and I don't really want to mess with the timing.
> 
> Sorry if it's the wrong place to ask for opinions, but hey...you look like the guy to ask. lol
> 
> Oh yeah...Hoyt Vantage Elite + w/ x-cutters





dw'struth said:


> Thanks. I might try that, although I kind of hate to because I came to my timng via creep-tuning. Thanks again.


What type of rest are you shooting? Is it a blade? If so, you might have it too stiff causing the nock to kick high as it leaves the bow.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I bareshaft tune my target bows out to 20 yds and have shot bareshaft and fletched out to 40yds, but kudos to you for shooting them out to 80yds. Impressive tuning and impressive shooting. Well done.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Huntinsker said:


> What type of rest are you shooting? Is it a blade? If so, you might have it too stiff causing the nock to kick high as it leaves the bow.


It's a .10 blade, and I tried a .08 with no luck. I've tried multiple loop and rest positions. Oh well, better to have a low BS than a high one. I'll try it all again when I get new strings...thanks.


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess the bow is shooting right down the center powerstroke and your grip is torque free. Nice shooting and tuning.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dw'struth said:


> It's a .10 blade, and I tried a .08 with no luck. I've tried multiple loop and rest positions. Oh well, better to have a low BS than a high one. I'll try it all again when I get new strings...thanks.


If you can, you may try lowering the angle on the blade so it acts less stiff.


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Good shooting EPLC!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have come to believe that point weight, the greater of, comes into play for bare shaft tuning.


----------

